

Looking for a course in Electrical Systems for Autonomous Systems - s_mihai

Hello,
     I'm at the university and i'm looking for some course into "Electrical Systems for Autonomous Systems" (cars, airplanes, ships etc.) i'm interested since i would like to make my dissertation in this but there is no such thing in our curriculum. I was hoping i could find some online free courses from universities (like the MIT openCourseWare) but no luck. Maby some of you have some experience with this...<p>Best regards
======
s_mihai
no ideas on this one... ?

